# Spartan 950R sonde locator



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with Spartan's locator? I already tried searching the site so pleeeeze save those comments  

I know the preferred seems to be navitrack. I have no experience locating a camera sonde just utility lines. I have seen the navitrack in use and it will tell you which direction to go, will the spartan do this as well? Is the spartan as accurate? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*spartan 950*

I think you should talk to your rep have hom come show you how it works i think it comparable to the navitrack.They should have a diagram on how to locate lines in different ways. Good luck


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> Does anyone have experience with Spartan's locator? I already tried searching the site so pleeeeze save those comments
> 
> I know the preferred seems to be navitrack. I have no experience locating a camera sonde just utility lines. I have seen the navitrack in use and it will tell you which direction to go, will the spartan do this as well? Is the spartan as accurate?
> 
> Thanks for any input.


It's just a re-branded Radio Detection. All of the locators will trace the 512 Sondes. However, I have not used anything but NaviTrack since NaviTrack first came out.

Mark


----------

